# new toy !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Received new SS purchase from Eric of Metro Goods
My new Bactrian BB shooter extremely light
And very pocketable a dedicated single tube shooter.mucho gusto!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good for you my friend enjoy~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very cool. I've been looking at that frame myself.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Jt 
Contact Eric he may have more ! /


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Jt
> Contact Eric he may have more ! /


Eric and I have been talking I know what finished frame I will be ordering next and what core for me to work on.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok i went to my shop and dusted off a 1/4 box of BBs , they are air gun steel shot 4.5 mm Is that equal to 117 cal . Seams tiny to me "copper colored "


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Does any one have a template for BB pouches ?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been shooting a lot of BBs lately. I am currently learning how to shoot my narrow fork frames upright, well more at a 45 degree angle, bands by my ear with a twist and tweak of the pouch.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Does any one have a template for BB pouches ?


I plan on copying the ones I got from Eric.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Check out templates top of home forum page my friend OM


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Ok i went to my shop and dusted off a 1/4 box of BBs , they are air gun steel shot 4.5 mm Is that equal to 117 cal . Seams tiny to me "copper colored "


those are the ones 177cal just standard bb's i don't know how people shoot them they are to small for me to pick up


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Does any one have a template for BB pouches ?


10mm x 50mm with a small 2mm hole in the middle. Single layer kangaroo or garment cowhide.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Eric I just traced around the original the pouch that came with it looks like it's separating .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that you have dedicated light banded SSs, you can shoot beans galore.. Nide SSs amigo.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol yea Chuck the chick peas do fly with this set up also .117 BBs and the daisy 1/4 " shot as well , i did a lil tweakin on the tube set .

Joe


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

What did you tweak on the tubes?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll post pics shortly gotta get goin to work .


----------

